
It Is Time to Address Airborne Transmission of Covid-19 - guscost
https://academic.oup.com/cid/article/doi/10.1093/cid/ciaa939/5867798
======
lbeltrame
I read it. No hard data presented save for a couple of findings. Key aspect of
the message: following the precautionary principle. I can expect governments
to act on that, but not scientists.

I'd have expected an appeal to study more on that instead. The precautionary
principle is absolutely not scientific.

------
ketanmaheshwari
Astonishing that after six+ months of worldwide research on war footing we are
still learning new aspects of COVID-19.

